# Have the Tau and Necrons ever duked it out?



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Has there been a record of Tau ever coming in contact with Necrons? I ask because I have no clue where to look and there aren't any Tau-C'tan relations articles on Lexicanum...
I would imagine there's a possibility but I'm unsure how far spread out the Necrons are in the galaxy, so this mostly pertains to Tau Space and the Eastern Fringe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There's some mention in the Tyranid Codex which says that the Necrons helped the Tau to defeat the Tyranids and then massacred the Tau.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The tau were really loosing in that one but they technically didn't duke it out cause the tau didn't fight back they tried to ally.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Well if you count DOW, then yes, if not no.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> There's some mention in the Tyranid Codex which says that the Necrons helped the Tau to defeat the Tyranids and then massacred the Tau.


I think that was the SM and the Tau: Tyranids never ever fight Necrons.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

darklove said:


> I think that was the SM and the Tau: Tyranids never ever fight Necrons.


No, he's right.

It's about the funniest bit of fluff i can think of.

pg 21, 5th Edition


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ah yes, but you will note that Necrons and Tau do not fight together against the Tyranids - And the Tyranids were not attacking the Necrons. The Necrons just eliminate the Tyranids and then Harvest the Tau. 

I thought BoK was referencing the battles where the Tau teamed up with IG Cadian XVIIIth to fight the Tyranids, which is on page 19.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

darklove said:


> Ah yes, but you will note that Necrons and Tau do not fight together against the Tyranids - And the Tyranids were not attacking the Necrons. The Necrons just eliminate the Tyranids and then Harvest the Tau.
> 
> I thought BoK was referencing the battles where the Tau teamed up with IG Cadian XVIIIth to fight the Tyranids, which is on page 19.


Quite right, most of the imperial encounters start with an alliance and end with the Imperium stabbing them in the back and then the Imperium retreating.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah the only thing i can think of is from the Nid dex when the Nids invade but were outnumbered by Cron and defeated. So the Crons descend upon the planet and a greeted with welcome arms by the Tau on that planet until they are all quickly harvested. 

Other than that i cant think of anything else though


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

It kind of sucks how there aren't any books about Tau by BL... And I'm talking about them as the protagonist of a novel.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

increaso said:


> Quite right, most of the imperial encounters start with an alliance and end with the Imperium stabbing them in the back and then the Imperium retreating.


Yup, that sounds about right. The only faction who are a bigger bunch of backstabbers than the Imperium are the Eldar (and this is debatable as the Eldar only stab OTHER factions in the back).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Cuinlan said:


> It kind of sucks how there aren't any books about Tau by BL... And I'm talking about them as the protagonist of a novel.


Wrong in that regard; the novel firewarrior is just that. Never said it was a glorious book, because you'll be hard pressed to find many who believe it to be. However that does not stop it from being a black library novel about the tau where they are the main characters/point of view.

There are few novels from the point of view of the aliens of 40k because it is an extremely difficult point of view for many to pull off well. Don't know about many others, but I would rather one good novel from the view of the aliens of 40k every few years rather than a number of shitty ones.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Yup, that sounds about right. The only faction who are a bigger bunch of backstabbers than the Imperium are the Eldar (and this is debatable as the Eldar only stab OTHER factions in the back).


Awsomeness, can I sig this?
On topic, maybe. If a tree falls in a forest and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound? If the tau and crons go at it and GW forgets to tell us, did it really happen?


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Wrong in that regard; the novel firewarrior is just that. Never said it was a glorious book, because you'll be hard pressed to find many who believe it to be. However that does not stop it from being a black library novel about the tau where they are the main characters/point of view.
> 
> There are few novels from the point of view of the aliens of 40k because it is an extremely difficult point of view for many to pull off well. Don't know about many others, but I would rather one good novel from the view of the aliens of 40k every few years rather than a number of shitty ones.


Now I have a new 40k book to read haha. And I agree with you, most novels are about the Imperium because there's so much information on that culture. It's not about exploring other perspectives any more, more like "let's throw a bunch of devious plot twists together to make the bloodshed worth while--or less shitty". My 3 favorite 40k books are probably Storm of Iron, Soul Hunter, and Eldar Prophecy. I just wish they would pump out so books about other factions...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Nave Senrag said:


> Awsomeness, can I sig this?


If you really want to.

I would also love to see more books written from a non-imperial perspective. I say bring out a book with orks as the lead, but have an ork leader with some vision, maybe like the warboss in _Chapter War_.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

Difficult to do well... not to mention read if it's all going to be ork PoV (or not given how much of the itnernet makes a butchery of spelling and grammar YMMV.)

I'm with whoever said they'd rather have one really good Xenos book every few years rather tha na truckload of BAD ones every month or so.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The Fear the Alien anthology contains a 'first ever ork viewpoint story' but not got to it yet.

I'm not a fan of the phonemic (is that the right word?) writing, but i appreciate that orks wouldn't work without it.

I think only Eldar and Tau have any real scope for a readable full novel from an alien pov.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeeeaaa Ork centred stories would have to either be short works, or an Ork Blog.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I read in a thread somewhere that the Necrons teamed up with tau to destroy some tyranids. The Necrons may feel that sense the tyranids come from beyond the galaxy, that they are one of the greatest perversions in the galaxy. 

My own personal opinion is that the Old Ones retreated to beyond the galaxy and created the tyranids, in order to set them upon the galaxy to completly wipe out all life, so that the Old ones can start again. Just my personal oppinion, complete conjecture.


----------

